# monster muleys website problems N mossback



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello all, I just promised brian laturner that I would air my dirty laundry publicly about him and his relationship with mossback. It started a while ago when doyle got mad at pro because he thought pro stole me from him as a hunting client. That was never the case since I told pro I would follow him everywhere. Well I also have a friend who was thinking about hunting with mossback this year. With the economy bad and all he decided not to go to the expo or even go elk hunting. I prodded him along and out of nowhere there he was at the expo. I even convinced him mossback would take care of him. Well you could see the anger on doyles face when he saw us hanging out at the expo. Where does MM come in to play? yesterday me and my buddy were joking around on the MM website on a certain thread with no language, name calling, sexual content etc, etc,. Well I looked last night and all of our clean joking around was nuked. All i had was a pm from one of the higher up mossback guys, a very little, very arogant, mossback guy who has a big mouth stating I don't need to be trying to steal another mossback client. Well MM thought that by preventing our future conversations and joking that it would lessen the likelyness that we would become friends and prevent the loss of a mossback client. I've always wondered why they allow cussing matches to go on about pro but the second someone says anything negative about doyle moss the thread gets nuked. MM is a mossback friendly site and they want to see pro get a tarnished reputation. I can't believe a site like this sticks around and that people continue to participate on it and I really want you guys to know whats really going on. I won't get into any more of my conversation with doyle but assure you guys that I know he's noone anyone wants to deal with. Please don't visit the MM website and help me boycott that crooked site. I'm just dumbfounded at the attempt to demean people for financial purposes and am really upset about how the entire operation is run.

SS


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

well stinky I'm sure you have been around long enough to know that you will get these little clicks going on. with just every site out here in, 8) la-la land.

sometimes they even say that all I do is troll around, no doubt I have had my fair share of in and outs with people. just do not take most of it,  so personnal and it will work out.

I would dare say that bobcatbess is much like Pro here. seeing how you are good friends with Pro and all you should fit in just fine. :wink:


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

PRO, is one heck of a guy- I'd take his camp anyday over D moss!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 said:


> PRO, is one heck of a guy- I'd take his camp anyday over D moss!


+22

I got to know old Stinky at the show.........pretty good guy. I liked his previous name better however........more down my alley!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> CP1 said:
> 
> 
> > PRO, is one heck of a guy- I'd take his camp anyday over D moss!
> ...


Was it Googly? :mrgreen: I just heard that they were good pals,


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I met Pro and Stinky and Doug at the expo, I go by Hornyman on MM. I was impressed by the guys and found them be be really down to earth. I plan on purchasing a premium elk tag on a premium unit in the up coming years and will call Pro in a heart beat to have the help. It was good meeting Pro and I found everything bad about him on the forums to be the complete opposite in real life. I never judge a man until I meet him but I find it funny how bad people will slander without having ever met someone.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I quit post'in on MM last year because of bad attitudes and how some thread's
were getting nuked all in the name of "politic's".


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you guys even knew a fraction of the crap going on over there at MM you wouldnt believe it. Its just incredible the grudges they harbor against people, the amount of crap like poaching or unethical behavior they will overlook if its one of their "friends".

You can find a post there *daily* where someone is advocating POACHING in some form or another. Its unbelievable!

I posted once over there that huntodds.com was inaccurate in their results. I got bitched out by Founder over it as he said I was ripping on his partner. Well FACTS ARE, I was 100% correct. I put in for a moose hunt with 13 points and didn't draw, Huntodds.com shows NO-ONE put in for moose that year, with that many points in that area. Their percentages are WRONG. I have my receipt to prove it! I can factually prove 100% huntodds.com is inaccurate yet I get bitched out from founder over it... LMAO, what a moron.

Lets not forget shall we Founder is the guy that took his son deer hunting in WY last year, was a tad late hiking into "their bowl" that morning and got beat by another father and son who was in position at the crack of dawn, and started shooting at a big deer as the sun rose. Good ole founder actually posted on MM the story later, bragging how he still kept hiking up and stopped 10 yards from the other father / son and started shooting past them. Legal? Sure... ethical? Debatable... moron for doing it? In my mind Absolutely.

There is so, so much going on there... I think most people go there just to see the drama and BS that goes on. Its like watching a car-crash in slow motion.


-DallanC


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I only go on the MM website to look at their photo gallery and the hunting tags for sell. It was also good to meet Stinkystomper and Slamdunk at the expo. They are really funny guys.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Dallan is so right on. There are some guys on there that I respect, but there is alot of grudges that go on there. I got axed from there one time because I mentioned UWN when it started. I always think it is funny when monsternazi Brian gots butt hurt over some simple things.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt this interesting converation but i am kinda new here on the forum and i have a question. Who is Pro? everyone talks about him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:mrgreen: Just little ol' me. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

He's an old fart, but not nearly as old as .45


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Is he like a big guide? like doyle


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I outweigh Doyle by a few pounds, but it's pretty close. :shock:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Pro wrote: I think I outweigh Doyle by a few pounds, but it's pretty close.


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who ya are. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

What the hell are you; 12? Grow up and don't whine on this site.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What the hell are you; 12? Grow up and don't whine on this site.


Are you talking to stinkingstomper? If you are then it's probably not the smartest thing you want to say.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

:shock: Holy Crap ! ! ! ! :shock: 

I kick the Utahwildlife.net habbit for a few months and have a relapse today to find out that PRO has become a celeb in the hunting world, started a new online business, and apears to have severed ties with Doyle. WOW! I miss this place.

Good on ya Pro.

What else did I miss? :lol: :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

DallanC, i could not agree more. I quit even looking at that site because of people like Founder and the others over there. I have "discussions" once in a while with others, but it is out of control over there. What a waste of space on the net.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

calm down there slayer. I'll back him into a corner just like I did browtine. ROFL! you shoulda saw poor browtine at the expo............that was funny. Besides, lets be nice on here. I'm kinda sick of MM and hope to move over here and not have all the in-fighting and what not. This is suppose to be hunting and not cut throat politics related to business. You guys over here all seem way cool! I came on here originally as homofobic trying to pull one over on ol' PRO and was extremely rude. I didn't get one single person trying to call me out. Since then I've really respected the individuals on this site. Have I aired all my laundry about my conversations with Doyle Moss? No! will I? No! What I can say is that doyle is the worst possible person anyone can choose to hunt with and I will personally give my cell number to anyone who is considering using him just so you guys know the type of person he is. If you still decide to use him then I hope you have a great hunt and an enjoyable experience. If you get burned big time at least you were aware that it could happen and based your decision off of that. As for the previous comment, I am not complaining, I am just trying to inform people of who moss is. He messes up a lot of hunts and people say its just rumors. Well, I've got a lot of first hand dealings with him and I kinda like putin some facts on the table so future sportsmen can make a balanced decision. Will they get a balanced opinion on this outfitter from Monstermuleys? Absolutely not! That site has a really lop-sided view point on all subjects.

Now slammy! Quit hiding in the freakin closet and get your arse out here! Your reeeeeeeeeeeely quiet. maybe it would help if i said I didn't like you. I know you well enough to know it drives you insane to think anyone doesn't like you so let me say again. I don't think I could bare another expo with you! All he does is walk around rubbing his chest and kiss his bi's all day. We finally figured out how to keep him at his booth instead of checking out all the chicks. We went and bought a full length mirror and posted it in front of his booth. ROFLMAO! A mirror and a cooler full of muscle milk is all thats required to satisfly slam!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> :
> What else did I miss? :lol: :lol:


You missed a huge topic of Oportunity vs. Trophy and it went so big that the DWR decided to have a vote amongst the forum members and the outcome of the vote determined the direction that the dwr would take for next year.............Oportunity lost by ONE vote......Sorry you missed it. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stinkystomper...this is not the place to air dirty laundry about another Forum or a person (s).....*.lets calm it down* or this thread will be locked up !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I think I outweigh Doyle by a few pounds, but it's pretty close. :shock:


 :lol: :lol: I kinda thought you were a little fellow :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Compared to you, 99.9% of the people on the planet are little.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

WTF! First Pro and Coyoteslayer would come on here and defend Doyal to the bitter end every time someone would badmouth him, now one of Pros friends comes on here and badmouths Doyal but thats OK? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

blackdog said:


> WTF! First Pro and Coyoteslayer would come on here and defend Doyal to the bitter end every time someone would badmouth him, now one of Pros friends comes on here and badmouths Doyal but thats OK? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My complaints then/now remain the same, making assertions w/o 'proof' or by repeating hearsay drives me crazy. Since I know first hand what happened in this case I won't call into question the claims made. I also will NOT get into any details in the matter. I have a great group of guides/friends onboard with me at Porcupine Ridge Outfitters. We are NOT wishing to discredit any other outfitter/guide service. We feel we can stand on our own merit. stinkystomper hunted deer with us last November, and will do so again this November. He likely will also be chasing elk with us in Utah this September.

As for the bashing of Mossback or ANY other business/person in real life, I am NOT a fan of affecting another persons ability to make an honest living. I see what stinkystomper is attempting to do as a warning to potential clients of an outfitter he had unpleasant experience*s* with. Take what he says how you will. I run a clean/funny camp, and I have NEVER done any 'questionable' methods of pursuing/harvesting animals as an outfitter/guide. I have never seen Mossback do anything of such either.

PRO


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

blackdog said:


> WTF! First Pro and Coyoteslayer would come on here and defend Doyal to the bitter end every time someone would badmouth him, now one of Pros friends comes on here and badmouths Doyal but thats OK? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's just some of that Good Ol' CHANGE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I beg to differ pro. I believe slammy as he's called on MM, aka skullcrazy on here, is guiding for you. You would not believe the things he makes his hunters do. We had to go all the way to arizona's unit 13 to get a deer this year and he assured me we were still in colorado. When I protested I got an elbow to the jaw so I just shut up and shot! Clean business? Oh, and yeah I can say these things, I moved and didn't leave a forwarding address so tell skullcrazy to get lost! :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-Ov-


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I could'a told you PRO was a better guide/outfitter way back in 2204...but, NOOO...no one listen to old wapiti...hell, I even told PRO that...guess it just took him a few years to believe me. :roll:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Stinkystomper said:


> I beg to differ pro. I believe slammy as he's called on MM, aka skullcrazy on here, is guiding for you. You would not believe the things he makes his hunters do.* We had to go all the way to arizona's unit 13 to get a deer this year and he assured me we were still in colorado.* When I protested I got an elbow to the jaw so I just shut up and shot! Clean business? Oh, and yeah I can say these things, I moved and didn't leave a forwarding address so tell skullcrazy to get lost! :shock:


If that is true that is your bad as a hunter I mean shooter.No hunter worth his weight in salt would allow a guide to persuade him to break the law.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what happens when you don’t have your employees sign a non-competition clause! :wink:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Stinkystomper said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ pro. I believe slammy as he's called on MM, aka skullcrazy on here, is guiding for you. You would not believe the things he makes his hunters do.* We had to go all the way to arizona's unit 13 to get a deer this year and he assured me we were still in colorado.* When I protested I got an elbow to the jaw so I just shut up and shot! Clean business? Oh, and yeah I can say these things, I moved and didn't leave a forwarding address so tell skullcrazy to get lost! :shock:
> ...


He is NOT being serious!


InvaderZim said:


> This is what happens when you don't have your employees sign a non-competition clause! :wink:


Since I was NEVER an employee, and only a 'sub0contractor', one would have carried no weight. I also NEVER initiated any conversations with Mossback clients that have occurred. Any/all talks/agreements have resulted in them contacting me. Thanks for your deep 'concerns' however.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I could'a told you PRO was a better guide/outfitter *way back in 2204*...but, NOOO...no one listen to old wapiti...hell, I even told PRO that...guess it just took him a few years to believe me. :roll:


Where are you from ?? The future ?? *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

:wink: equals a "joke" ya goon!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> :wink: equals a "joke" ya goon!


I get it now.  -oooo- -O|o- :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> This is what happens when you don't have your employees sign a non-competition clause! :wink:


I signed a non compete clause once and the other party was unable to enforce it because as I understand it as a matter of contract law both parties have to gain something and the vast majority of these clauses fail to meet that burden.At least that was how my lawyer explained it to me.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

oh boy I think you all should get a room.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, don't even lead on to be the innocent boyscout PRO. I saw you and doyle fighting over the last brochure at that high fenced elk ranch booth at the expo.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What a crazy thread SS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

skullcrazy started off beating me with a rubber hose. When that didn't work the incessant kidney shots started to persuade me, but when he broke my jaw I gave. Please skullcrazy, no more just let me live in peace! Please! I have a wife and 3 kids.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You also have a pot-belly in the picture. We will have to burn it off if I draw a NM elk tag this year. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're much older than I thought. No wonder you stink!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I died my hair, sucked in my gut the best I could and puffed up my chest for the expo. Boy was I tired holding that crap in all day after you guys made me wear that size medium kids shirt.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I forgot about the t-shirt. stinkystomper has started a fan club in New Mexico for The Standards. It was disgusting watching him giggle like a school girl while this band pranced around on the stage as a warm up band for Jeff Foxworthy. Zim would have been so proud of you! _/O -)O(-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I looked up and saw Pro and skull Krazy hog tying him down because he wanted to get on stage with the standard. I saw him with tears in his eyes like a sad puppy. Then a miracle happened, a fat lady selling shirts came by and he got one and you should have seen his eyes. They popped out like a guinea pig.

After the show then I met back up with them and he said, DUDE look at the shirt I got from "the Standard". He put it on and it mostly ripped from all the muscle milk he drank, and his belly button was sticking out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

me and zim and the standards........ yee haw!-~|-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The funny story he told is when Stinkystomper brother crapped on a Mountain Goat from a ledge above :lol: :lol: :lol: Can that be considered harassing wildlife?


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*What a sales pitch*

Having been side swiped on occasion for doubting the true sincerity of Mossback guiding services, I find it quite interesting that we find a new pot stirrer jumping ship from his so called homies on another forum to come and talk trash on this forum about a man who has for years been heralded by Pope Stansberry and others as the holly grail of hunting ethics. I would have to second .45's comments on the matter.

I have read a lot of conjecture by Mr. Stinky, but have yet to read any specifics for why he is so disgruntled about his experiences with Holly Grail Guide services. Would it not stand to reason given your sales pitch that you were placed in the capable hands of Pope Stansberry while you were shooting with Holly Grail Guide services? And if so, would it not be safe to presume that you got your monies worth from a capable guide, or was it the fact that you felt you had paid for Spiderbull and end up falling short on the quality of animal you ended up shooting?

I find it a little hypocritical that the Oakridge Boys would now be advertizing by tong and cheek, not only a upstart guiding service, but a new retail online hunting business and welcoming the, and what I consider indorsing, comments of Mr. Stinky.

Pope Stansberry,

Your declaimer has labeled you!!!!!

Sincerely&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Big


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never hunted with mossback. I didn't have the cash to hunt with an auction tag last year and had to save up for it. By the time I could afford it pro had split on his own. I was never loyal to doyle. I had been sold on the elk hunt idea by pro. Doyle knew, and had been told several times that I was going with pro, and that pro was going on his own starting back in October. Regardless of this Doyle continued to call and persuade me to hunt with mossback. His last call just before the expo was very disturbing. I was neutral to this point and thought he was an alright guy. He called and told me the guides that would be helping were unreliable and untrustworthy. He didn't know I had met with them several times and even hunted with them. So in essence, he was trashing my friends to my face. In addition, he told me pro had medical conditions which may force him to abandon my hunt with no money in return. In short, pro would cut and run. Again, doyle didn't know I had spent time with pro and got to know him and know of the medical conditions, and that he was the real deal, not a coward and a cheat. In addition, When I met doyle at the expo he was anything but polite, my wife was extremely offended by the way he talked to me and by the way he treated her. I decided steve liked doyle and wanted to hunt with him so I was going to like him as well. When I had my recent run in with his clan and their tactics on MM I decided I am through with that type of outfit. I hunt because I am passionate about it and hunting is my escape from business. The dealings I've had with that guy are starting to put business into hunting and that's the total opposite reason of why I hunt. How's this. How about we just drop this subject and never mention this again. I want to hunt this fall with pro, kill the best bull we can find and have the hunt of a lifetime. I want to enjoy the friendship of hunting with guys I know are as passionate about hunting as I am. My whole goal in this hunt is to relive the experience of the big hunting camps I used to experience as a kid. I wanna hunt my butt off, come in empty handed at the end of the day, tell big ol lies about how pro and skullcrazy are sorry guides and have the best freakin time of my life. I want a 420 bull or nothing. Not because I have visions of grandeur, but because if I'm paying that kinda money for a tag I'm not gonna go up there and end my hunt by the 3rd day. I want to live for 9 days if at all possible. Sad things for pro is that I pointed out several 410+ bulls at the expo and told him I'd never shoot that one. Fact is..... I just wanna hang out with friends and dream about having the possibility of shooting a skoronski, or ryan bull. I know I wouldn't have that opportunity with doyle moss because he has big time clients paying big time money for those bulls, and it would severely lessen the what if excitement factor of my hunt. I also don't know his guides, and don't know if they are wanting to hunt and enjoy the chase like I am or are pulling a decent check. No hard feelings and I'm done with the mossback issue. I'm putting this behind me and am looking forward to my true once-in-a-lifetime hunt this fall. Take me for what you will.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> I find it a little hypocritical that the Oakridge Boys would now be advertizing by tong and cheek, not only a upstart guiding service, but a new retail online hunting business and welcoming the, and what I consider indorsing, comments of Mr. Stinky.


First off, PRO and myself have owned *OUR* own guide service in the past. And due to some actions of a certain individual during the past couple of years. Bart decided to leave Mossback. Him and I decided to just combined our resources and partner up. Along with that I have owned the retail store since 2002. The membership deal was something that I was doing on a limited basis so that I could get a feel for the idea. None of this is start up. Its just a reorginization.

As far as stinky goes, what he says, and what he will say has nothing to do with our business. The comments made are *his* views and opinions, and there is nothing that we can to do control that. Personally, I like stinkys personality and his comments, and they bring laughter to a this site. I am just sorry that his thoughts are negative towards your boss. I wish there was a way possible to make everyone get along.


----------

